# Nautilus GT



## MeirTaitz (10/11/20)

Hi guys

I have searched far and wide for either a video or an explanation on the o rings for the nautilus gt. Unless i leave it upside down on it's drip tip it leaks out completely. When I disassembled it the first time and took the glass out a white o ring fell out on it's own, and I most likely have not put it in the right place. No mention of where they go in the manual it came with.


----------



## KrayFish404 (11/11/20)

What size is that o-ring? I see it uses the same coils as the old Nautilus, I have an assumption it belongs on the coil, mine also used to fall out.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/11/20)

https://www.aspirecig.com/prestige/nautilus-gt.html

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

